# Platy with a sunken in stomach



## Kite (Apr 5, 2015)

So I noticed a couple days ago my platy was starting to look skinnier. And today when I checked on her she was much skinnier and was at the top of the tank with heavy gill movement. She doesn't stay there all the time but is mostly at the top. I got her about 3 months ago with no signs of health problems, I still have her in my QT tank since she had fry a few weeks after I got her. I checked the water parameters and every thing is normal. She currently has 2 mollies and a other platy as tank mates with no signs of problems. Any help on what this may be and how to treat it is appreciated.


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 24, 2016)

When they have sunken bellies, it's almost always parasites. Especially if she's been eating normally. Doesn't always show in the poop either, but usually they'll have white or stringy poop. 

I no longer just QT new fish, I deworm them when I get them. I haven't seen a fish come from a petshop without parasites in about two years.

Give her some medicated food. Metronidazole is usually good. And make sure her diet is right, they're omnivores and should be fed daily.


----------

